# turbo rebuild?



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

Is it hard? Does it requier 'special' tools or knowledge? My brother and I are looking to rebuild the turbo for his 1998 volvo S70 GLT. It uses a Mitsubishi turbo, TD04HL 13g(I think). Thanks.


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: turbo rebuild? (thedriver)*

GPOP shop > God
When it comes to rebuilding turbos.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for the company, they seem like they have good prices. they do sell a rebuild kit, $71, not bad. But back to origional questions. Is it hard? Does it requier 'special' tools or knowledge?


_Modified by thedriver at 8:35 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (thedriver)*

I got the same question?
External looks simple but not sure how simple it will be to replace internal parts.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

ya. you'd think someone on this forum has rebuilt a turbo. hopefully someone will be kind enough to share their knowledge.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*

i have rebuilt mine.. but not me doing it.. i had blouch turbo do it.. they are in Lebanon pa near ap tuning and they are BY FAR the best in the business 

http://www.blouchturbo.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tspeed!* »_ i have rebuilt mine.. but not me doing it.. i had blouch turbo do it.. they are in Lebanon pa near ap tuning and they are BY FAR the best in the business 

http://www.blouchturbo.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

howmuch did the rebuild run you, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*

well i have a t4 57 trim .. bored out on the intake side to a 60-1 trim and then they custom fit a dual ball bearing garret core in there.
I only did this because with eip's on center housing it woudl of been more of a problem to get a new turbo compleltly.. but i'm much happier i did it this way;; it spins for ever when i turn the car off..








total price was 1100....


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

wow 1100. i can get a rebuild kit from GPOP shop for 71, or they'll do it for 325.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*

idid an extremem rebuild.. and these gusy are not cheap.. if u can get somthing for 70 bucks haha go ahead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

I hear it is very simple to do one ... but there is like 30 bushings and seals inside the housing... the thing you cant do is balance it once your done, nor can you warranty it. in the case of turbos just like when your getting a head machined for flatness its best to trust the professionals who know exactly what to look for. 325 is cheap ... my local guy wants to charge me 800 bucks for the Exact same service... what a tool.


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (uamadman)*

The disassembly/reassembly isn't too tough. I've taken apart a couple of different turbos but they were all heavily used and didn't last too long after the rebuild because of worn components that don't get replaced with the $75 rebuild kits. Here's a pic of the TD04 assembly...from gpopshop.com (hope they don't mind)








The hardest parts to remove are the journal bearing retaining clips (#2). If you aren't going to have the turbo balanced after the rebuild, I would suggest marking the compressor wheel position relative to the turbine wheel. This will allow you to assemble the wheels close to where they were when it came apart. It'll get you close. The bearings will wear faster without proper balancing. So if you like replacing the bearings, it won't be a problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. If it was my car I'd have the pros do it but it's my bros and it is his $, and he is on a very tight budget. Wish i had the money i'd even pay for it. o well ill just have to talk to him.


----------



## mreillyS70 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello, I'm the owner of the car being discussed in this thread. Brother of "thedriver'.
I'm thinking I'm going to go ahead and do the rebuild myself. From everything I've been reading, it seems to be a fairly straightforward job. But I am considering sending it to the G-Pop shop. $325 for the pros to do it right sounds good to me too. 
Thank you for everyone's input thus far. More would be great!


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (mreillyS70)*

I'll start by saying that I have been rebuilding turbos for the past year as part of my research at Virginia Tech.
If you are mechanically inclined, this is not beyond your capabilities. The only real specialty tool you will need is a good set of snap ring pliers, and sears carries this.
Part of what my research shows is that if you "eyeball" balance a turbo by making marks and then lining them up correctly, you do not significantly change the vibration orbits/modes of the turbo shaft. You also do not significantly change the shaft displacement. This means that if you do it right, you will not see more bearing wear than usual.
If you think you can get the compressor and turbine wheels to line up within say +/- 5* of their original positions, you will be fine. If you are careful and methodical, this should not be too difficult. Now if you don't make match marks, and the compressor and turbine are out of position by like 180*, that's a problem.
It is always better to leave it to the pros to have re-balanced, but it is not entirely necessary. For me, it's not worth the money.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks. I'v been talking to G-Pop Shop and they said they will do just the balanceing for $45.00. And a complete rebuild kit for $110. So depending on what my bro says, but I think this would be the way to go.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

NJRado, what would be a good marking tool?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

Good question AlbertoB1. I too would like to know this.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

My turbo is only a few months old. The problem is that it's getting too much oil and is getting past oil seals and getting progressively worse. I will put an oil resticrtor on the feed line.


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

im pretty sure when they balance the turbo they paint a blade and use it as a mark.
This is harder when the turbo is dirty. So I usually make a mark on the end of the turbine shaft (compressor side). Most compressor wheels i have worked with have a half-moon shape cut into the side of the spot where the compressor wheel meets the compressor wheel nut. I try to align the mark i make on the end of the turbine shaft with the center of this half moon cutout. I usually make the mark with a scribe or punch.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you get a rebuilt Kit for XS Power Turbo's? The guy I bought my car from had two extra turbo's that needed to be rebuilt so he just gave them to me.
One is complete junk, the other might be salvageable if I could rebuild it.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

Any difference in quality between turbo rebuild kits? Places to buy online? I've seen kits on ebay for $40 but I don't want to skimp on quality like most ebay turbos already do


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

there is a guy on ebay who sells rebuild kits and owns a shop in utah or colorado i think, he charges 75 for a t series kit after you diss-assemble the turbo you send him the shaft with the wheel and he will computer balance it for free of charge, i did this for my wrx in 2007 ive put 25k on the car(yea, i drive alot) since and the turbo is holding up beautifully. i am currently doing a turbo on my aba( just a junkyardad saab t3) and if i put it in and if i install it and something is wrong im deff going to be purchasing one of his kits again and shipping him my wheel. hey why pay hundreds of dollars for somthing that can be done for 100 bucks? i was skeptical at first as most but my wrx turbo is proof enough for me!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_there is a guy on ebay who sells rebuild kits and owns a shop in utah or colorado i think, he charges 75 for a t series kit after you diss-assemble the turbo you send him the shaft with the wheel and he will computer balance it for free of charge, i did this for my wrx in 2007 ive put 25k on the car(yea, i drive alot) since and the turbo is holding up beautifully. i am currently doing a turbo on my aba( just a junkyardad saab t3) and if i put it in and if i install it and something is wrong im deff going to be purchasing one of his kits again and shipping him my wheel. hey why pay hundreds of dollars for somthing that can be done for 100 bucks? i was skeptical at first as most but my wrx turbo is proof enough for me!

Sounds like what i want to do. Do you remember his seller ID? Also what turbo are you running on your WRX, stock?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

stock vf39 this is the guy i think im gunna order this t3 kit for my saab turbo just for piece of mind
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tspeed!* »_ i have rebuilt mine.. but not me doing it.. i had blouch turbo do it.. they are in Lebanon pa near ap tuning and they are BY FAR the best in the business 

http://www.blouchturbo.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought about going to blouch when shopping around for rebuilds and they were by far the highest price on just your standard rebuild. I just wanted to get my wheels balanced and they wanted $100+! Screw that. 
If you don't mind sending your turbo across the country, contact http://www.turbocity.com.
Also, if you want rebuild instructions, these are what I always used with my garrett turbos: http://www.gnttype.org/techare....html
hope this all helps!


----------



## lolo (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: turbo rebuild? (thedriver)*

Can anyone else chime-in?
I got a VNT-17/GT1749VB that's in good condition but since I bought it for cheap enough, I'm considering cleaning and upgrading it to 360 degree thrust bearing. The rebuild kit from *G-Pop Shop* comes with it and the guy I spoke to was friendly and said they would be on standby to assist if I get the kit from them. Has anyone used their kit?
As to other places, here are some:
- Ron's Turbo Service, $25 balancing or free if you buy kit from them, but their kit selection is limited. Ron's Turbo Service Ebay Shop
- Limit Engineering,
- Tim's Turbos (local to me, but pricier),
- Alamo,
- Majestic
Any input would be appreciated.






_Modified by lolo at 11:44 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: turbo rebuild? (lolo)*

Damn, free balancing if you buy a rebuild kit? Have you taken advantage of that? 
Good info, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lolo (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: turbo rebuild? (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_... free balancing if you buy a rebuild kit? Have you taken advantage of that? 

They didn't have a kit for GT1749VB unfortunately.


----------

